#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Electrical Design Software - Volts by Dolphin Software

## surgeArrester

Hi guys,



Does anyone have this?.. VOLTS Electrical Design Software

You can check this @: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It is a nice software for designing. Perhaps someone has it and willing to share. I have the old version of this one - v.4.01 and newest version is 6.10

And perhaps someone knows how to u-n-l-o-c-k the new version. I will upload the new time trial version as well as the old version by the time i get home.

thanks.See More: Electrical Design Software - Volts by Dolphin Software

----------


## tessios

please share even old version.

----------


## surgeArrester

you can check it at:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this is where i downloaded the stuff.

----------


## surgeArrester

you can check it at:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this is where i downloaded the stuff.

----------


## omariana

Thanks surgeArrester checked...but server not found...
And please...surgeArrester share a link for Dolphin Software Volts 4.01 setup file
I"ll try a  Enterprise Edition License that I've and if it works...
I post the link here...

----------


## surgeArrester

I am currently having problems uploading.. please try to check this site.. filecrop.com and search for "dolphin volts"

----------


## electricdize

I think this can help you,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


   bless!

----------


## rmcjr

Can anyone help for getting any serial code for this software even though its not updated anymore

----------

